# Oklahoma forum



## SpawnOfVader (Sep 18, 2020)

@rollitup @sunni

Can we get a subforum for Oklahoma patients? THANK YOU!


----------



## RadicalRoss (Sep 18, 2020)

I'd post there.


----------



## Tracker (Nov 12, 2020)

Yes, please add this


----------



## SavageTerps (Nov 12, 2020)

Following


----------



## Dreaming1 (Nov 12, 2020)

Looks like you started one yourself! 
Where's the best flowers in town? I had decent luck with Cali Connection on NW 23RD, Oasis Healing center in Moore, and a buddy says he likes Tegriddy in edmond.
I haven't found a store that I'm really happy with. Prefer someone selling what they grow. How about top 3?
Wear a mask! Our viral infection rates are increasing exponentially. Our hospitals are full. Our governor has still not mandated masks. Stitt for brains. You have to be smarter than him. Wash your hands! Social distance/Isolate! Wear a mask in public!


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Nov 17, 2020)

Yeah... IDK why Oklahoma hasn't been added.. we've been legal for over 2 years.


----------



## Oliver Pantsoff (Dec 10, 2020)

Where can I get good healthy clones/teens out here?

DS


----------



## SavageTerps (Dec 10, 2020)

Oliver Pantsoff said:


> Where can I get good healthy clones/teens out here?
> 
> DS


 I’m not certain on that my guy, I tried a couple places and got non-rooted clones and then ended up getting spider mites with another batch. So I am sticking to seeds


----------



## Dreaming1 (Dec 12, 2020)

Oliver Pantsoff said:


> Where can I get good healthy clones/teens out here?
> 
> DS


Canna Tonic okc has a GG4 from Trotter Family that is good.


----------



## neobes (Jan 27, 2021)

Hey Oklahoma People! What is the cheapest grow store in or around OKC? I know there are grow stores that move so much inventory that they will sell things like full-size bags of Fox Farm Ocean Forest for $12 and Eye Hortilux 1000W HPS bulbs for $55. Anybody know that store in the OKC area? Thanks!


----------



## Tracker (Jan 27, 2021)

neobes said:


> Hey Oklahoma People! What is the cheapest grow store in or around OKC? I know there are grow stores that move so much inventory that they will sell things like full-size bags of Fox Farm Ocean Forest for $12 and Eye Hortilux 1000W HPS bulbs for $55. Anybody know that store in the OKC area? Thanks!


Hi @neobes, we started posting OK stuff in this thread https://www.rollitup.org/t/oklahoma-growers-thread.1037697/
I haven't been buying at any shops on OKC area, but maybe you can ask the thread.


----------



## Coltsmodel1911 (Jan 27, 2021)

neobes said:


> Hey Oklahoma People! What is the cheapest grow store in or around OKC? I know there are grow stores that move so much inventory that they will sell things like full-size bags of Fox Farm Ocean Forest for $12 and Eye Hortilux 1000W HPS bulbs for $55. Anybody know that store in the OKC area? Thanks!


Organics okc on penn


----------



## Coltsmodel1911 (Jan 27, 2021)

Dreaming1 said:


> Looks like you started one yourself!
> Where's the best flowers in town? I had decent luck with Cali Connection on NW 23RD, Oasis Healing center in Moore, and a buddy says he likes Tegriddy in edmond.
> I haven't found a store that I'm really happy with. Prefer someone selling what they grow. How about top 3?
> Wear a mask! Our viral infection rates are increasing exponentially. Our hospitals are full. Our governor has still not mandated masks. Stitt for brains. You have to be smarter than him. Wash your hands! Social distance/Isolate! Wear a mask in public!


Stability on south meridian is the best I've found. Maybe cake... I always stick with stability when I make that trip. And its a long trip.


----------



## Tracker (Jan 27, 2021)

Coltsmodel1911 said:


> Organics okc on penn


It's been a long time, but I used to buy nutrients here years ago. There was a dry organic nutrient by Botanicare that they used to have called Organicare Pure Blend Pro. My outdoor organic grow loved it, but they said they can't get it anymore. I haven't been able to find exactly the same thing.

Please post OK grow stuff in https://www.rollitup.org/t/oklahoma-growers-thread.1037697/


----------



## therealjesse (Dec 19, 2021)

Bloom in Yukon or Midwest City have the best selection and quality as far as I've experienced.


----------



## therealjesse (Dec 19, 2021)

Reddit has an Oklahoma forum: https://www.reddit.com/r/OKmarijuana/


----------



## Tracker (Dec 19, 2021)

therealjesse said:


> Reddit has an Oklahoma forum: https://www.reddit.com/r/OKmarijuana/


Welcome to RIU. Please post OK grow stuff here https://www.rollitup.org/t/oklahoma-growers-thread.1037697/

Peace!


----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 19, 2021)

therealjesse said:


> Reddit has an Oklahoma forum: https://www.reddit.com/r/OKmarijuana/


Thanks for contributing here 
Sorta
WELCOME to RIU


----------



## therealjesse (Dec 22, 2021)

Tracker said:


> Welcome to RIU. Please post OK grow stuff here https://www.rollitup.org/t/oklahoma-growers-thread.1037697/
> 
> Peace!


Sorry about that!


----------



## Tracker (Dec 22, 2021)

therealjesse said:


> Sorry about that!


No problem....just OK stuff kind of got consolidated onto that other thread.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Dec 22, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Yeah... IDK why Oklahoma hasn't been added.. we've been legal for over 2 years.


Right...


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Dec 22, 2021)

therealjesse said:


> Reddit has an Oklahoma forum: https://www.reddit.com/r/OKmarijuana/


Sure does... RIU been around longer then reddit. Different cesspools


----------

